# Bloodhounds Best Chili



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

:xbones: What's your best chili recipe? :xbones:

My best chili:
1 pound lean ground beef
2 cups chopped onion
2 15 1/2-ounce cans light red kidney beans
2 15 1/2-ounce cans dark red kidney beans
1 28-ounce can whole Italin-style tomatoes, cut up
1 14 1/2ounce can stewed tomatoes
2 4 1/2-ounce cans diced green chili peppers
2 to 4 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper (optional)
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1. In a 6- to 8- quart pot cook the ground beef and onion until meat is brown and onion is tender. Drain well.
2. Stir in the undrained beans, the undrained tomatoes, and the undrained chili peppers. Add the chili powder, garlic powder, oregano, ground red pepper (if using), and black pepper.
3. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, coverd, about 1 1/4 hours or until desired consistency, stirring occasionally, Makes 10 servings.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh that sounds good and easy. I especailly like the easy part. I can open cans. At least I think I can. Yes, I'm sure of it. I'm gonna try it this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Lillys Chili for a Crowd*

8 to 10 lg cans tomato juice
15 pds ground beef
3 sm can light kid beans- undrained for all
3 sm cans dark kid beans
3 sm can chili beans
3 big cans diced tomatoes
1 bottle chili powder or more to taste
1 bunch celery chopped
8 gr peppers chopped
8 onions chopped
8 jalapenos or 2 sm cans ( canned or fresh optional )

pour 8 cans tomato juice in to a roaster
simmer for a couple hours to reduce ( It thickens up a bit )
brown all your meat with the celery ,onion,and peppers 
drain put in fridge till needed
when sauce is ready
add all your meat and veggie mixture to sauce mix
add 1/2 bottle chili powder 
add all the beans undrained 
simmer for a couple to 3 hrs to meld flavors
add the other 1/2 bottle chili powder
add tomatoes ( and jalapenos if using those)
heat for another 1/2 hour
add more juice if needed
keep on low 180 for serving
serves over 50


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Good lookin recipes. Just like I like it. Tomato based. I was looking last year for a good Chili recipe and was very surprised to see most competition recipes are a beef broth base with as little as 1 can of tomato added. Between that and no beans I was shocked 

Oh and what's up with that Cincinnati style? Cinnamon, huh? 

All comments made in good fun. Hopefully I have not offended anybody's Chili beliefs.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cinnamon in Chili is for those people who can't take the acid from the tomatoes..
It cuts it down for some reason.


----------

